# Big Cubera 80#



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

My Brother Diving out of Jacksonville FL. killed another 60+ pound Cubera Snapper. :thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, that is a beast. You divers have it figured out! Being able to shop for dinner must be nice!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks like a lot more than 60!!! What a HAUSSS!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Mac1528 said:


> That looks like a lot more than 60!!! What a HAUSSS!


This fish was 80#. He killed a 55# and a 69# last year.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That is an absolute Hog! 

Cannonball sized gonads on the individual that squeezed the trigger.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!! Thats all i can say!!! HOG!!


----------

